# Activated Charcoal -Any experience? Positive or Negative?



## ElLiEmE (Feb 1, 2018)

I've been suffering with IBS for over 3 years and this past one has been awful. I eat very little variety in food (only about 15 things) and yet this past week even my very limited diet is still making me suffer with crampy gas and diarrhea. I'm going away next week so I can't start the whole testing process all over again with my GP. I've read quite a bit about Activated Charcoal, but I've had horrible experiences with probiotics when they work so well for most. Has anyone tried this? Did anyone have bad experiences? I usually have terrible gas, bloating, nausea, cramping (so bad!) and heartburn so if your symptoms are similar to mine and it didn't go well or did, I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks!


----------



## hihi28 (Feb 2, 2018)

I did see some improvement from taking simethicone tablets when having ibs flare ups, maybe you should try that as well


----------



## EdgeLordess (Aug 9, 2018)

What do you mean by activated charocal? Like BBQed stuff? I know the charcoal taste irritates my stomach. I normally get nausea and/or bloated. I just avoid BBQed foods.


----------



## Levi.Lys (Mar 8, 2019)

@EdgeLordess No it's charcoal made usually out of coconot husk, then grinded. (that's what I've read yrs ago, but do research more extensively if you feel the need) A bit like the binchotan charcoal in water, it filters out the bad stuffs stuck in your gut and bad bacteria. But it's not recommended to use if you're constipated.
I've used it and recommended it to use to relatives, whenever someone had diarrhea caused by food poisoning (unfresh food, undercooked meat, etc.) and was diagnosed gasteo-enteritis.
I don't know how and if it would benefit someone with IBS-D. I did read that you need to take whatever you need to take medications, After you took the activated charcoal, or it would just flush out and your gut wouldn't even absorb the medication. (also depending on if the medication has to resist your stomach acid or not).
Anyway, it's Not just BBQ-ed food ^^' haha.


----------



## Jayne.F (Apr 29, 2014)

I bought activated charcoal capsules today and will start taking tonight. I sure hope it will help this debilitating IBS-D condition & will post my results in a few days.


----------



## joeyr2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jayne.F said:


> I bought activated charcoal capsules today and will start taking tonight. I sure hope it will help this debilitating IBS-D condition & will post my results in a few days.


Keep your expectations low. I've tried multiple brands and they have had no effect whatsoever on my symptoms.


----------



## Rosequartz (Apr 11, 2019)

I have tried an activated charcoal in powder form mixed into water. I'd advise being careful how much you take, as it's very powerful stuff. If you already have a sensitive gut and you react to other supplements its likely you could have a reaction to the charcoal too. I personally experience constipation & it takes me a good 3 days or so for the charcoal to pass. Although its extremely effective at removing toxins from your colon, it can slow your motility which in turn exacerbates certain symptoms. I would recommend experimenting when you don't have anything important in your calendar & can afford to have a few days to yourself.


----------

